# Newbie



## Chapel1

Hi, I'm a Newbie here. I paint in watercolor only. Although I started painting when I was in high school, I didn't pursue it after I left high school. Married with children and working, I didn't have time. Once I retired from work, and kids left home, I got the desire to paint and got back into it. I was painting a lot and even took some classes, but I didn't feel like I was improving. Left it for a few years and then all of a sudden, I got the urge again and I feel like I have improved a bit. I've framed a few of my paintings but I still don't feel like I can turn out a masterpiece any time soon. Will be happy to share some of my work if I can figure out how to.


----------



## ARTadmin

Hey Chapel1, 

Welcome and thank you for joining the Artist Forum community! I moved your thread over to the Watercolor section where it's more appropriate. If you are interested in posting up pictures of your work (we'd love to see them!), you can a few options. If you are using the Quick Reply, there is a 'Drag and Drop File Upload' just below where you can have another window opened where your pictures are, select the one you wish to post and simply drag and drop it within the file upload box. Or, you could select 'Go Advanced' for more editing options for your post, and you will see a paperclip icon (attachments) at the top where you could also manage your attachments here. See screenshots below: 








^Drag and Drop File Upload area 








^Attachments tool to manage your files/images to upload


It's always a good idea to 'Preview Post' to see how your images look and you can make adjustments before submitting your post. Let us know if that works for you and/or if you need further assistance. Otherwise, welcome aboard and enjoy the site! 

Cheers,
Natalie


----------



## Susan Mulno

Welcome to the forum! 

I also took a long hiatus from art, 30 years actually. Had to go back to the beginning to re-start myself.

Welcome back to painting! Looking forward to seeing some of your work!


----------



## Chapel1

ARTadmin said:


> Hey Chapel1,
> 
> Welcome and thank you for joining the Artist Forum community! I moved your thread over to the Watercolor section where it's more appropriate. If you are interested in posting up pictures of your work (we'd love to see them!), you can a few options. If you are using the Quick Reply, there is a 'Drag and Drop File Upload' just below where you can have another window opened where your pictures are, select the one you wish to post and simply drag and drop it within the file upload box. Or, you could select 'Go Advanced' for more editing options for your post, and you will see a paperclip icon (attachments) at the top where you could also manage your attachments here. See screenshots below:
> 
> View attachment 49874
> 
> ^Drag and Drop File Upload area
> 
> View attachment 49882
> 
> ^Attachments tool to manage your files/images to upload
> 
> 
> It's always a good idea to 'Preview Post' to see how your images look and you can make adjustments before submitting your post. Let us know if that works for you and/or if you need further assistance. Otherwise, welcome aboard and enjoy the site!
> 
> Cheers,
> Natalie



Thanks for the warm welcome. I will definitely try and post some pictures of my work. I certainly need critique and would welcome advice from anyone.


----------



## Chapel1

Susan Mulno said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> I also took a long hiatus from art, 30 years actually. Had to go back to the beginning to re-start myself.
> 
> Welcome back to painting! Looking forward to seeing some of your work!


Thank you for the welcome. When I first went back, I couldn't remember much of what I learned in my art class in high school. Many things had changed and so many new ideas and products were now available. I decided to take a few classes at Southwest School of Art and it really helped me. I'm still learning. :smile:


----------



## artistrove

If you are trying to dive into the world of watercolors I recommend this article -> https://www.artistrove.com/blogs/news/top-4-best-watercolor-sets-for-beginners


----------



## Chapel1

artistrove said:


> If you are trying to dive into the world of watercolors I recommend this article -> https://www.artistrove.com/blogs/news/top-4-best-watercolor-sets-for-beginners


Oh, thank you so much, I have been painting for quite a while now.


----------



## Shauna

*Hello!*

Hello, I am new, both to watercolors and to this forum. I look forward to learning from all of you 

Shauna


----------



## dickhutchings

Welcome Shauna.


----------



## Chapel1

Shauna said:


> Hello, I am new, both to watercolors and to this forum. I look forward to learning from all of you
> 
> Shauna


Welcome Shauna. Hope you enjoy joining here. Watercolor is so much fun, hope you get much pleasure from it.


----------



## mcjstudio

Hey!

I can imagine that this can be challenging. Just keep going step by step and enjoy the process. I would love to see some of your work .


----------



## Soumia Seddik

*A small share*

Hi dear friends! First of all i want to thank you for adding me in this group and i want to share with you my new video, hope you like it if you do please Subscribe to my channel.

You can find my work here: https://t.co/kR5Nd1Imqa


Thank you.


----------

